# Sand



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

Aloha, is play sand okay for a cherry red shrimp tank? Also will any of these fish go after them, Cardinal tetras, Rummynose or emerald eye rasboras? Im sure i will need more ?????s answered so will be here often.

Mahalo, Ike


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Play sand will be okay for Cherry Shrimp, however you might want a darker substrate to contrast their colors, and make them seem more colorful.

Those fish you listed will probably nip at the very tiny babies, and probably will get a couple of adults too.

-John N.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Also, play sand it difficult to clean compared to aquarium sand. How biig is your tank?


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

I was going to place them in a 72 bowfront with the above fish. But after reading your replies, I will be setting up a shrimp only tank with some a 20g tall with black gravel. As far as plant life some petite nana, java moss and narrow leaf java fern with some driftwood fron manzanita. Would Tahitian Moon sand work? Im not looking for a fancy setup as far as co2 goes but still want it to look good. 

Any thoughts or ideas would help me lots.

Mahalo, Ike


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Moon sand would work perfectly, a little on the dark gray side for my taste. If you want to go completely dark substrate though, Eco complete is the way to go, aquariumplants.com $22 shipped, you'll need 2 bags for a 20 gallon. Standard black gravel will do too, especially since you're just getting a substrate for your shrimp, and not for your plants (which don't require a nutrient rich substrate). Your new 20 gallon sounds like quite the setup, hopefully you can setup some pictures for us from time to time. 

-John N.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

If you are in Hawaii isnt there a bunch of dark sand beaches there?


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

ALoha Kurtis, I am Hawaiian but I reside in Nebraska for now. I am a transplant recipient and met my wife here. Sorry if I mislead you.

Ike


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Hawaiian said:


> ALoha Kurtis, I am Hawaiian but I reside in Nebraska *for now*. I am a transplant recipient and met my wife here. Sorry if I mislead you.
> 
> Ike


Does this mean you are going back to the islands? I have never been but hear it is beatiful . Take care and enjoy the shrimp!


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

Neon, yes I plan on returning to my homeland with my wife. The problem now is the Kidney she gave is failing and am in need of another. Nebraska has one of the best transplant hospitals in the nation and have only dealt with them since my first 5 years ago.

I have a house not far from the beach on the winward side of Oahu and miss it bad. But without my health then paradise will have to wait.

Mahalo, Ike


----------

